# [OT]: ¿Que me recomendáis para aprender diseño web?

## Ark del KAOS

Necesito hacer una web que permita a mis usuarios conectarse, registrarse, y mandar unas estadisticas.

Desgraciadamente no acabo de ver ningún sistema existente que me satisfaga de cara a editarlo a mi gusto.

No se, no lo veo como cuando vas a hacer un foro, te bajas el bb de moda, y lo pones a tu gusto.

Por un lado no necesito nada tan complicado, y por otro no se hacer nada mas sencillo

Así que supongo que me llegó la hora de dejarme de zarandajas y apaños, y aprender a programar en PHP, o lo que sea, con su base de datos y toda la pesca.

Por desgracia no tengo ni libertad de tiempo, ni dinero, como para ir a un master o semejante.

Buscando por la red he encontrado tropecientos tutoriales, y otros tantos libros oficiales.

...así que me he dicho: ¿que me recomendarán los que ya han pasado el trago de aprenderlo?

Y, ya entrando en tema, aunque de manera mas general:

¿Que lenguajes de programación creéis que merecen la pena aprender hoy por hoy sobre todo? (3 o 4, no nos sobremos ^ ^)

Si me dais de paso algún consejo sobre como aprenderlos, mejor.

----------

## achaw

En un tiempo estuve en la misma decision que vos y use php+html obviamente. Recuerdo que la sintaxis de php no era tan complicada (hoy en  dia, ni idea no lo toque mas) y si por ahi estas o tenes una idea de bash no sea tan complicado.

Saludos

----------

## demostenes

Completamente de acuerdo:

    xhtml

    php

    apache

    mysql / postgresql

y a correr.

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Sí, vale...pero necesito saber como aprenderlo.

O, para ser mas exactos, de donde.  :Wink: 

----------

## achaw

Leyendo y probando, leyendo y probando, leyendo y probando  :Smile: 

Asi lo hice yo toda mi vida. Tutoriales sobran y para todos los gustos en la web y sobre todo de php. Realmente no sabria recomendarte una pagina especifica porque como te decia, hace mucho que no hago nada. Yo empezaria por docs simples, haciendo pequeñas cosas, recuerdo que "modularizar" con php era mas que practico porque con cada pequeño proyecto que habia creado practicando, lo mejoraba un poco y lo incorporaba como modulo a mi sitio. Y asi...

Saludos

----------

## Ark del KAOS

Sí, bueno achaw, es que vuelvo a lo mismo....yo me mareo entre tanta opción que leer y probar ^ ^

De entre todo lo que has leído/probado: ¿Que es lo que mas te ha llenado? ¿Con que consideras que has aprendido mas?

----------

## lanshor

Lo primero es aprender html, que es muy fácil y no te llevará nada de tiempo, además hay infinitud de webs donde te enseñan muy bien (p.e. http://www.desarrolloweb.com/).

Después pasamos a php, hay también muchas páginas, pero yo te recomiendo sobretodo la documentación oficial de la misma web (http://www.php.net/manual/es/).

Y luego quizás necesites javascript, sql, etc... esto ya en función de tus necesidades. Si algún tema se te atraganta y no encuentras lo que necesitas en la web (cosa rara porque sobre esto hay muchísimas cosas) siempre puedes pillarte algún libro.

Si no necesitas una base de datos realmente gigantesca te recomendaría usar sqlite en vez de mysql, es más sencillo y sobretodo más fácil de mantener porque toda la bd se guarda en un sólo archivo, así que hacerte copias de seguridad es muy fácil; la configuración también es sustancialmente más sencilla.

Los lenguajes que merece la pena aprender hoy... supongo que será cuestión de opiniones. En la mía:

- C++

- Java

- PHP

- Phyton

Y si es para currar en algún sitio pues todo .Net

----------

## demostenes

También te puede interesar la web:

www.forosdelweb.com

aparte de las que te acaba de comentar lanshor .

----------

## i92guboj

Aprendas lo que aprendas, hazlo bien. 

Yo personalmente te recomiendo empezar con xhtml y css. Una vez que domines eso -estático- sin problemas, entonces complícate la vida todo lo que quieras. Ya hay suficientes páginas basura en la red, que dependen de uno o dos browsers para poder funcionar.

Asegúrate de que validan sin problemas para xhtml:

http://validator.w3.org/

y css:

http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-validator/

Una vez que seas capaz de construir una página con cierta entidad y que cumpla con la norma en condiciones, entonces decídete por un lenguaje para generar html dinámico. Yo, personalmente, me incluno por los estándares abiertos: php y mysql. Con eso se puede hacer virtualmente cualquier cosa.

No hay *casi* ningún tutorial que sea completamente correcto en la red. Por lo cual, el método más aconsejable es google "tutorial xhtml" (o lo que sea), leer, probar, así hasta la saciedad. Luego validar, siempre VALIDAR, porque todos los tutoriales tienen fallos de una u otra forma. Si se quiere aprender bien, hay que corregir los ejercicios después de hacerlos. Si no no sirve de nada.

Con todo, hay un sitio que si te puedo recomendar, y tiene tutoriales para casi todo. Eso si, a nivel básico-intermedio:

http://www.w3schools.com/default.asp

----------

## Ark del KAOS

 *lanshor wrote:*   

> Lo primero es aprender html, que es muy fácil y no te llevará nada de tiempo, además hay infinitud de webs donde te enseñan muy bien (p.e. http://www.desarrolloweb.com/).

 Hombre, HTML se ^ ^

No jodas, entonces sí que sería una locura meterse en el berenjenal de aprender lenguajes web mas complicados sin saber lo básico. *lanshor wrote:*   

> Después pasamos a php, hay también muchas páginas, pero yo te recomiendo sobretodo la documentación oficial de la misma web (http://www.php.net/manual/es/).
> 
> Y luego quizás necesites javascript, sql, etc... esto ya en función de tus necesidades. Si algún tema se te atraganta y no encuentras lo que necesitas en la web (cosa rara porque sobre esto hay muchísimas cosas) siempre puedes pillarte algún libro.

 Ok...¿me sabrías recomendar algún libro en especial?

A la hora de ponerme a empollar siempre he preferido el sistema analógico ^ ^

Pero vamos, tomo nota de la web del PHP.

Así a bote pronto calculo que necesitaré una base de datos...mientras que dudo que necesite tirar de java, o al menos de cosas complicadas. *lanshor wrote:*   

> Si no necesitas una base de datos realmente gigantesca te recomendaría usar sqlite en vez de mysql, es más sencillo y sobretodo más fácil de mantener porque toda la bd se guarda en un sólo archivo, así que hacerte copias de seguridad es muy fácil; la configuración también es sustancialmente más sencilla.

 Desgraciadamente en esto tengo poca elección.

La web va a ir en un servidor que solo me permite mysql  :Sad:  *lanshor wrote:*   

> Los lenguajes que merece la pena aprender hoy... supongo que será cuestión de opiniones. En la mía:
> 
> - C++
> 
> - Java
> ...

 Ves, phyton no entraba en mis previsiones.

C y Java ya los manejo, aunque aún me queda bastante camino. 

Sobre .net...¿que tal va el tema mono a día de hoy?

Es que paso de tener que usar Windows para aprenderlo, ya me entendéis ^ ^ 

 *6thpink wrote:*   

> Aprendas lo que aprendas, hazlo bien. 
> 
> Yo personalmente te recomiendo empezar con xhtml y css. Una vez que domines eso -estático- sin problemas, entonces complícate la vida todo lo que quieras. Ya hay suficientes páginas basura en la red, que dependen de uno o dos browsers para poder funcionar.

 Yo es que no he dicho que no sepa NADA de programación ni semejante ^ ^

Tanto CSS como xhtml no son problema.

Al fin y al cabo cuando te toca remodelarte un sistema web en plan foro y demás, acabar cogiéndole el truco a estas cosas.

Pero de todas formas reconozco que mal no me vendrá un repaso *6thpink wrote:*   

> Una vez que seas capaz de construir una página con cierta entidad y que cumpla con la norma en condiciones, entonces decídete por un lenguaje para generar html dinámico. Yo, personalmente, me incluno por los estándares abiertos: php y mysql. Con eso se puede hacer virtualmente cualquier cosa.

 En eso estamos de acuerdo: Por algo es lo que os pregunto principalmente.

Si mi problema no es la base ni acertar el tiro a lo que necesito...sino que entre la maraña de tutoriáles y cursos no vislumbro cual puede ser "el mejor" ^ ^[quote="6thpink"]No hay *casi* ningún tutorial que sea completamente correcto en la red. *Quote:*   

>  Eso me temo : ([quote="6thpink"]Por lo cual, el método más aconsejable es google "tutorial xhtml" (o lo que sea), leer, probar, así hasta la saciedad. Luego validar, siempre VALIDAR, porque todos los tutoriales tienen fallos de una u otra forma. Si se quiere aprender bien, hay que corregir los ejercicios después de hacerlos. Si no no sirve de nada.

 Pero por este sistema voy a perder muchísimo tiempo en ir capturando los temas que necesito...y si pretendo tirar de impresora voy a flipar ¬ ¬

Pero vamos, empiezo a pensar que vais a tener razón y que no hay una salida limpia a todo esto.

Así que, en fin, que remedio, tiraré de webs ^ ^ *6thpink wrote:*   

> Con todo, hay un sitio que si te puedo recomendar, y tiene tutoriales para casi todo. Eso si, a nivel básico-intermedio:
> 
> http://www.w3schools.com/default.asp

 Basico-Intermedio = Perfecto

Que para cosas mas complicadas ya no me importa tirar de Google ^ ^

Por cierto...¿como va lo de las plantillas en PHP?

Porque calculo que existirán plantillas mas o menos definidas para los módulos mas típicos como el de lógin, crear usuario, etc etc....¿no?

----------

## i92guboj

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tanto CSS como xhtml no son problema.
> 
> 

 

En tal caso, puedes tirar del mismo link que te di, y pasar directamente a php/mysql. También hay tutoriales de eso ahí, y son muy asequibles y se progresa rápido.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Por cierto...¿como va lo de las plantillas en PHP?
> 
> Porque calculo que existirán plantillas mas o menos definidas para los módulos mas típicos como el de lógin, crear usuario, etc etc....¿no?

 

En php hay de casi todo, ya inventado.

En primer lugar, puedes mirar en portage, hay montones de cosas para php en dev-php/, dev-php4/ y dev-php5/. También hay cosas mas grandes basadas en php en portage, que pueden ser interesantes desde el punto de vista del aprendiz. Por ejemplo, gallery y phpbb están en portage.

Cuando te canses de buscar y no encontrar en portage, una web que a mi me ha venido siempre de perlas ha sido esta:

http://www.hotscripts.com/PHP/

Esa es la seccion php, pero como verás, en esa web hay de casi todo. Eso si, cuidado con las licencias, ahí hay de todo, y no todo es de licencia abierta.

----------

## lanshor

 *Ark del KAOS wrote:*   

>  *lanshor wrote:*   Lo primero es aprender html, que es muy fácil y no te llevará nada de tiempo, además hay infinitud de webs donde te enseñan muy bien (p.e. http://www.desarrolloweb.com/). Hombre, HTML se ^ ^
> 
> No jodas, entonces sí que sería una locura meterse en el berenjenal de aprender lenguajes web mas complicados sin saber lo básico.

 

No sé qué es lo que ya sabes!  :Wink: 

No conozco ningún libro concreto, aunque si te pasas por una librerías seguro que encuentras varios que se ajusten a lo que quieres. De todas formas en la web de php está todo, y además si ya sabes algo de c como dices... sólo tienes que mirarte la sintaxis y las particularidades del lenguaje (que tampoco son tantas y seguro que puedes saltarte una gran parte porque sabes que no vas a necesitar conocerlas).

----------

## Magnum44

Puf, cuantas veces me he visto yo en ese mismo problema... A dia de hoy he pasado por HTML, XHTML, DOM, Flash, Actionscript (más flash), CSS, javascript, php, mysql, WML y ya no recuerdo si alguno más. Creo que puedo decir con conocimiento de causa que la programación web es una mierda mientras dependa de navegadores que nunca cumplirán ninguna norma que no sea las suyas (estoy exagerando para darle más emoción).

Sobre lo de "dominar css" creo que no sabes bien lo que dices. Yo he intentado aprender CSS pero es que eso es horrible, la sintaxis es simple, muy fácil de entender y todo lo que quieras, pero en cuanto te metes un poco a fondo y necesitas hacer que tal caja se mueva de tal manera si redimensionan la ventana, pero te das cuenta de que luego te pisa noseke marco o noseke foto o lo que sea, uf, pa cortarse las venas. Más adelante, cuando creas que eres un p*to crack en el tema y tengas toda tu web perfectamente operativa, vas y la pruebas en otro navegador. Ahí es cuando vas a la cocina y te cortas las venas, porque te das cuenta de que por muy válido y estandar que sea tu código, cada navegador es un mundo y hace lo que le sale del puro, con lo que tu maravillosa web, maravillosamente estructurada con CSS y html y php y todo lo que quieras, solo vale para un navegador.

Yo me he visto y me veo en tu piel, intentando decidir que lenguaje aprender para hacer cosas bonitas en cuanto a web se refiere y creo que aún tras mi MALA experiencia en el tema, me quedo con CSS, y AJAX para darle un poco de sabor al asunto. Atente a las consecuencias: Cuando empieces con el tema del posicionamiento en css hablamos.

Creo que es muy tarde ya para comerse la cabeza a este nivel y siento mucho el hueso que os acabo de escribir, pero es que acabo de volver a casa de ver la peli de Spiderman 3, y casi salto yo a la pantalla para matar al malo y poder irme de allí de lo mala que es.

En fin, buenas noches y buena suerte.   :Confused: 

----------

## Ark del KAOS

CSS en cuanto a sintaxis no es muy complicado: Una vez dominas lo bÃ¡sico, los casos especiales se miran en un momento.

Y lo de que no te peten las tablas y demÃ¡s, como bien comentas es prÃ¡cticamente imposible ^ ^

Por eso digo lo de dominar...vamos, lo contrario a que te domine. SÃ­, puede ponerse cascarrabias un rato...pero acaba entrando por el aro.

Hay cosas que es imposible dominar en el sentido absoluto de la palabra, asÃ­ que no merece tampoco esforzarse en lograr el imposible.

Ajax tambiÃ©n tengo que mirÃ¡rmelo ^ ^

Me vendrÃ­a genial para lo que estoy pensando.

----------

## Noss

Pues para no abrir otro post, lo pregunto aquí... Existe algo como el dreamweaver para gentoo ?. Por otro lado, aprendiendo PHP y Mysql y usando el programa dreamweaver o similar, es suficiente para hacer páginas webs interesantes y completas supongo.... Es que quizás me de por intentar aprenderlo, el PHP veo que es casi como el C, y en C programo algo...

un saludo!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Noss wrote:*   

> Pues para no abrir otro post, lo pregunto aquí... Existe algo como el dreamweaver para gentoo ?. Por otro lado, aprendiendo PHP y Mysql y usando el programa dreamweaver o similar, es suficiente para hacer páginas webs interesantes y completas supongo.... Es que quizás me de por intentar aprenderlo, el PHP veo que es casi como el C, y en C programo algo...
> 
> un saludo!

 

Mira nvu, incluso está en portage. Yo particularmente no soy un gran fan de este tipo de editores. Para mi es casi imposible escribir css de forma eficiente con este tipo de programas, por no hablar de cosas como php. Cualquier buen editor es mejor para mi gusto, pero cada uno tiene su sistema, como en todo.

Usar dreamweaber, es una buena forma de producir páginas que funcionen perfectamente.... En MSIE, claro. Claro que, a unas últimas, tanto dreamweaber como un editor tradicional producirán páginas de tanta calidad como conocimientos tenga el que las use. Lo único que digo, es qeu empezar dibujando páginas en la pantalla, en lugar de escribirlas, es una buena forma de jamás llegar a conocer el lenguage que hay debajo y acostumbrarse a lo malo, que es más cómodo supuestamente.

Es como el que sin tener ni idea de programación se lanza directamente a visual basic. Así le luce el pelo luego  :Razz: 

En cualquier caso, una pequeña aclaración sobre php. Php, hasta cierto punto -y más de un pureta de la oop me mataría por esto- es un lenguaje basado en objetos. Mientras que C es procedural hasta la médula. Bajo mi punto de vista, tiene mucho más en común con C++ o incluso java, que con C, empezando por cosas como la sintaxis de las clases, objetos y uso y declaraciones de métodos, que, si bien no son calcadas, si comparten algunos elementos clave.

----------

## OnekO

Hombre, PHP es tan orientado a objetos como quieras hacerlo... o puede ser tan 'procedural' como quieras. Es lo bueno y lo malo del PHP, que se adapta a todo.

Yo en el curro uso Quanta como editor, y va bastante bien. Igual se echa en falta el autocompletado de clases que tienen otros editores de pago, tipo zend o phped, pero aun asi ayuda bastante. Y ya si le metes como plugin el kio de kdesvn, es la leche  :Smile: 

----------

## sefirotsama

A ver, lamp sin duda un gran invento, pero no debeis olvidaros de una cosilla.

CSS y XHTML

Con ello se pueden llegar a hacer maravillas en estadisticas y diseÃ±os asÃ­ como reducir el peso ttoal del web y hacerla mÃ¡s compatibles siguiendo los standarts del w3c.

No sÃ³n sencillas a construir precisamente las piramides.

----------

## sefirotsama

 *6thpink wrote:*   

> Bajo mi punto de vista, tiene mucho mï¿½s en comï¿½n con C++ o incluso java, que con C, empezando por cosas como la sintaxis de las clases, objetos y uso y declaraciones de mï¿½todos, que, si bien no son calcadas, si comparten algunos elementos clave.

 

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en esto. No le encuentro tanto parecido al C, casi veo que se parece mÃ¡s al PASCAL (y eso que se parece poco).

EDITO

Dreamweaver esta bien solo por dos cosas:

- Tiene Colorines en el codigo (mola y lo tienen todos)

- Te muestra (si quieres) un arbol de los directorios de la web que trabajas. (no es dificil de conseguir en linux)

- Trae sugerencias de codigo (te da a escoger en una lista todos los tipos de cada cosa mientras escribes)

Esto Ãºltimo (sugerencias de codigo) es lo que he echado de menos en programas de linux, y eso que es una burrada de sencillo. EL die que se me vaya la olla creo un plugin para netepad++ y lo meto. Cualquier editor es bueno, pero se agradecen ayuditas de estas.

----------

## i92guboj

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dreamweaver esta bien solo por dos cosas:
> 
> - Tiene Colorines en el codigo (mola y lo tienen todos)
> ...

 

Si te refieres a cosas como el autocompletado, creo que tanto quanta como kate pueden hacerlo. No me preguntes como, porque jamás he encontrado utilidad alguna a dicha funcionalidad.

Además, algunos de dichos programas tienen la manía de autocompletar los tags y ponerlos en mayúsculas -al menos por defecto, ya digo que jamás me he preocupado en investigar eso-. Esto es molesto sobre todo si se usa xhtml.

Bluefish, kate, y seguramente otros muchos pueden manejar coloreados de sintaxis para casi cualquier cosa imaginable (y si no, te lo montas tú), y también listas (sesiones) y panelitos con directorios para los proyectos grandes.

Si de algo anda sobrado linux, es de editores de calidad, y para todos los gustos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Voto por Bluefish. Hasta donde he tenido necesidad de usarlo (y he probado quanta y nvu, aclaro) con Bluefish sobra...

Saludos!

----------

## sefirotsama

Lo del autocompletado va de la siguiente manera, vas a escribir una palabra clave o uss primeras letras, por ejemplo en html puedes estar escribiendo:

"<"

Y automaticamente aparece una lista desplegable con los candidatos posibles a escribir, que a medida que vas completando lo que quieres se reducen o desaparecen. Claro que puedes ignorarlo. A mi me gustaba pq nunca me acuerdo de donde van las comillas si hay que poner un "=" o bien ":". TambiÃ©n me pasaba que olvidaba como se escribia aquel comando que nunca uso o cosas de estas (sobretodo con las propiedades de los css que siempre se olvida el nombre).

Es una xorradita que me iva de conya y en linux todavia no lo he visto (sobretodo en lista desplegable y no como texto seleccionado). Lo cierto es que probÃ© a emular dreamweaverMX con wine y furula bien, pero no vale la pena solo por un detallito asÃ­.

De eso hace ya mucho

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Dreamweaver esta bien solo por dos cosas:
> 
> - Tiene Colorines en el codigo (mola y lo tienen todos)
> 
> - Te muestra (si quieres) un arbol de los directorios de la web que trabajas. (no es dificil de conseguir en linux)
> ...

 

Joer, he escrito "dos cosas" y he escrito tres...

----------

